
Uber drivers to launch legal bid to uncover app's algorithm - MindGods
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/20/uber-drivers-to-launch-legal-bid-to-uncover-apps-algorithm
======
century19
\-- under GDPR regulations, which are similar in the UK and the Netherlands...

GDPR is an EU law. What is the "similar" UK version post Brexit?

